# How trusting are you :)



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

http://quiz.ivillage.com/cosmopolita...=co|05-31-2006|

Take the quiz


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

chocobon, i took the quizz. it said i was too trusting. i don't believe that.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Jun 1, 2006)

It said I was a suspicious spy girl


----------



## semantje (Jun 1, 2006)

too-trusting .... hmm


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't have a man but I'm a perceptive partner. I kinda knew that already


----------



## Ali.t (Jun 1, 2006)

i was perceptive but some of the questions i would have asked where was he like the 4 o'clock one, mind you my hubby would'nt dare come in at that time!!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 3, 2006)

Perceptive Partner

Sure, you feel perfectly entitled to probe into your man's life sometimes, but you're not in the business of making him think he's dating a CIA agent.

For example, when your friend tells you her normally sweet guy dumped her out of the blue, you take note of it but don't worry that you're about to be kicked to the curb, too. Nor do you freak when your man checks out another chick -- instead, you give her a compliment to show you're onto his game. Still, if he gets a mysterious call or dinner invite, you'll start a dialogue with him and discuss any concerns. Says Elizabeth Landers, coauthor of The Script: The 100 Percent Absolutely Predictable Things Men Do When They Cheat, "Because you're willing to listen, it encourages him to talk about anything and builds trust between you as a couple."

I do trust anyone..........until they give me a reason not to. Then I am not very forgiving.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 3, 2006)

Perceptive Partner

Sure, you feel perfectly entitled to probe into your man's life sometimes, but you're not in the business of making him think he's dating a CIA agent.


----------



## linda46125 (Jun 3, 2006)

im a perceptive partner, but overall i think in reality i am way too trusting.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 3, 2006)

Cosmopolitan

Perceptive Partner

Sure, you feel perfectly entitled to probe into your man's life sometimes, but you're not in the business of making him think he's dating a CIA agent.

For example, when your friend tells you her normally sweet guy dumped her out of the blue, you take note of it but don't worry that you're about to be kicked to the curb, too. Nor do you freak when your man checks out another chick -- instead, you give her a compliment to show you're onto his game. Still, if he gets a mysterious call or dinner invite, you'll start a dialogue with him and discuss any concerns. Says Elizabeth Landers, coauthor of The Script: The 100 Percent Absolutely Predictable Things Men Do When They Cheat, "Because you're willing to listen, it encourages him to talk about anything and builds trust between you as a couple."


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 3, 2006)

Perceptive Partner

Sure, you feel perfectly entitled to probe into your man's life sometimes, but you're not in the business of making him think he's dating a CIA agent.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jun 7, 2006)

I got perceptive partner too. But my guy is definitely the jealous type haha &lt;3


----------



## Becka (Jun 7, 2006)

it says I'm a suspicious spy girl - thats so not true !!!


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 7, 2006)

I also got perceptive partner


----------



## AngelaMH (Jun 23, 2006)

I got perceptive partner too.


----------



## AMHGuy (Jun 23, 2006)

Actually, ironically, so did I. I just switched the questions to apply for a guy.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

perceptive partner aswell. lol


----------



## AMHGuy (Jul 14, 2006)

There seems to be quite a few perceptive partners on this board


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 15, 2006)

make that another perceptive partner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

*Perceptive Partner*

Sure, you feel perfectly entitled to probe into your man's life sometimes, but you're not in the business of making him think he's dating a CIA agent.

For example, when your friend tells you her normally sweet guy dumped her out of the blue, you take note of it but don't worry that you're about to be kicked to the curb, too. Nor do you freak when your man checks out another chick -- instead, you give her a compliment to show you're onto his game. Still, if he gets a mysterious call or dinner invite, you'll start a dialogue with him and discuss any concerns. Says Elizabeth Landers, coauthor of The Script: The 100 Percent Absolutely Predictable Things Men Do When They Cheat, "Because you're willing to listen, it encourages him to talk about anything and builds trust between you as a couple."

I'd say that's about right!


----------

